# No longer a team member



## Chey8 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok I only worked for couple months and I accumulated vacation hours, sick hours does the company pay you for that since its unused?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 9, 2020)

Only if it’s state law where you worked, otherwise no.


----------



## Chey8 (Jan 9, 2020)

I live in Hawaii


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2020)

Google your state laws regarding payouts of vacation/sick time at end of employment.

Edit:- Hawaii does not require employers to offer vacation/sick time.. do you even have any accrued?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 9, 2020)




----------

